# Simple and basic bulking diet



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi could someone help me do a basic affordable diet for bulking and gaining muscle mass.

I find it difficult to eat 6 times a day as I only get two breaks at work. So I normally eat first thing then 10am then 1 pm then not again till 530ish.

I would just like a simple program that is affordable and easy to follow. Cheers guys.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No takers. Anybody ? Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

What is affordable?

What are you eating now?

What is your weight?

Have you a fast metabolism?

You need to help us help you mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I weigh 189 pounds. I want to bulk and gain mass and I'm not sure on the affordable side just something not too pricey.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I weigh 189 pounds. I want to bulk and gain mass and I'm not sure on the affordable side just something not too pricey.


Answer all the questions I asked in my post mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

My diet

7 am. 3 scrambled eggs on whimbrel toast

10 am. Tomato pasta with chicken or 2 hard boiled eggs fruit and shake

1pm. Spagbol / chicken curry/ chicken in wholemeal bread. All followed by fruit and chic chip and nut bar.

3-3:30pm shake

5 pm workout

6-6:30 shake followed by baked potato with chicken and beans or curry normally something with chicken. Lol.

9pm shake with milk before bed.

That's my average diet varies at tea time depending on what the mrs cooks lol.

Hope peeps can help

I would say I have a fast metabolism aswell


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> Hi could someone help me do a basic affordable diet for bulking and gaining muscle mass.


Start your own thread dude, hijacking pisses people off.

beep beep.


----------

